# Previous Budgie Flying Issues



## OutlawedSpirit (Feb 14, 2016)

*I've been thinking about an English budgie I had while growing up, his name was Twister. He was a sweet little bird, but he was never able to fly. He was never even able to flutter. If he was out of the cage, he loved to sit on the back of our dinning room chairs, but it was hard to let him. If he were to loose his balance and fall, he would hit the ground like a brick.

At the time, we had thought it was just that he was clipped really poorly when we got him, but even when all of his flight feathers grew back in, it was like he didn't even realize he had wings, let alone what they were for.

I realize that some birds have issues if they are clipped before they ever learn to fly, but he never seemed to get any better. Even when he would fall, he wouldn't even attempt to use his wings to stabilize himself. It was like as if a little kid fell, but wouldn't throw their arms out to catch themselves.

Does anyone know what could have been the cause of this? Was he just a special needs bird and we didn't know it? I don't have him anymore, this was 15 or more years ago, I was just thinking about him today and wondering what could have been the cause.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

There are a few possibilities which could lead to the inability to fly, when the bird's heavy weight is not the issue.
Twister could have had a physical disability which rendered him unable to fly.
The wings/flight feathers could have sustained some kind of damage very early on his life or maybe Twister was like that since the start of his life.
Birds with French moult are also unable to fly, but this can be ruled out since you mention your budgie had all flight feathers.

One of my albino chicks I had in the past has never developed the primary flight feathers (hatched with wing disability), but still his natural instincts would lead him to practice flapping his shorter wings for exercise. He would safely do so either on the cage or when perched on my finger while gripping hard on the perch/finger when doing the exercise. 
He knew he couldn't take off, so he didn't fall.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*After so many years, there really isn't any way to know what caused Twister's inability to fly. My guess would be there was some sort of abnormality in his development that caused it or his wing was injured when it was clipped at the pet-store.

What is important is that Twister enjoyed a happy life with you and was well-loved and cared for. :hug:*


----------

